# Does anybody else have problems with Thetford Fridges in Adria Motorhomes?



## c and j gale (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any other motorhome owners that have problems with Thetford fridge/freezers, when parked on slopes?

We are not sure if there is a problem with the fridge/freezer itself or whether they only work effectively when parked on a near-perfect level location?
Although we have previously received advice from the dealer in that some fridges only work when 'level'. we have experienced the fridge working perfectly when we have found ourselves on slight slopes but there appears to be no pattern as to what the limit is.

The way we see it, there must be some tollerance, otherwise when travelling on 12v supply, we would expect similar issues? 
We appreciate that problems can be expected when parked on a severe slope but not necessarily on a slight incline!

If anybody can offer any advice or suggestions, it would be much appreciated, especially as there are not too many wild camping sites that are 'snooker table' level & we are getting fed up with soggy veg!!


----------



## fishy & Nina (Jun 11, 2012)

HI c and j,

It is a problem most of us with Thetford type fridges have I'm afraid.  It doesn't matter what the make of motorhome is it is the way the fridge works (I'll let the technophiles explain that one!).

We have lost food ourselves - it isn't much fun but makes for some interesting concoctions for a couple of meals:tongue:

Seriously though, it is the nature of the beast - the only safe way is to get as near to level as poss.

Sorry it wasn't more positive news
ian


----------



## tiderus (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi both. I know the frustration as I had the same problem myself. I bought a new Kontiki from a dealer in the west country.

When I picked it up I noticed that the fridge was thawing out. I was told that it does this. 

It wasn't really a suprised when I had the same fault as yourselves.

I tried several firms under warranty, but they had level hard standings, and didn't try it on even a small slope. I would say one degree would cause it.

On my way back from Cornwall it worked for one night in twelve, so I dropped in on the dealer.

The lady there who was in charge asked me to leave it on in front of the shop for a while. This we duly did, but alas it was dead flat.

She didn't believe me, gave me lip sevice about booking me in, which iwas the only warranty job I had asked for.

Needless to say I shopped around for a decent engineer and came up with Martin Beer at Sylmar services Market Drayton, shropshire. 

He seemed to know the fault, that it may need regassing, (if I remenber), and I booked it in to be fixed.

just the day before it was due to go in, I visited the NEC M/home show, and traded it in for a dethleffs tag.

The shear frustration of spending all that money, and not being able to use an item as important as the fridge, was doing my head in.

Only a few of us unfortunatley will know how much in the hot weather. I have used Martin since for a variety of problems, and he is excellent.

I do hope you can get it solved, but a private engineer may be a good choice. At least he will believe you.

As for the Kontiki dealer, they missed out on another two M/homes, as I do tend to be loyal, when I get even a reasonable warranty service.

I think at the time a new fridge freezer was about twelve hundred pounds. But another make was about five fifty.

Hope this has helped Rgd's Graham.


----------



## c and j gale (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks both for your comments.

Been a while since we were on but have been away and guess what, the fridge failed once again!

In the meantime, the annual service has come and gone. Mentioned the fridge/freezer problem and Thetford will apparently only gaurantee a working fridge so long as it doesn't exceed 3 degrees slope in any direction from being level. Our local dealer was really great and was happy to monitor things for several days, while the motorhome was parked on a 2 degree slope.  Guess what, after 2 days, it failed.  They went back to Thetford and have now replaced the main power board and the thermistor.

When back home, tested fridge once again and it worked fine.......  for 2 days!
This was at the rear of the house, on a near perfect level site and we didn't move it at all.
It really amazes us that Thetford can produce a unit that is obviously not fit for purpose and still try to back away from supporting it whe things go wrong?

Will have to go back and see what steps we can now take?


----------

